# Classical Guitar recomendation



## Kellie (Nov 24, 2013)

Can someone recommend a good concert level guitar for under 5K - that is comparable to the KHSignature Spruce?

Thank you,
Kellie


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

For a concert classical guitar you're probably going to get a luthier to build something specifically for you, unless you buy something used. Check out Marcus Dominelli in Victoria or Jeremy Clark in Montreal for good value around $5k. There's a lengthy list of Canadian classical guitar builders on http://www.classicalguitarcanada.ca/canadian/canadian-guitar-luthiers/ 
There's also a "for sale" section on that site but not much under $5k there right now.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

kat_ said:


> For a concert classical guitar you're probably going to get a luthier to build something specifically for you, unless you buy something used. Check out Marcus Dominelli in Victoria or Jeremy Clark in Montreal for good value around $5k. There's a lengthy list of Canadian classical guitar builders on http://www.classicalguitarcanada.ca/canadian/canadian-guitar-luthiers/
> There's also a "for sale" section on that site but not much under $5k there right now.


There is an excellent classical luthier in Guelph. I've lost his contact info but if you are interested, PM me and I'll find his contact info for you.


----------



## Kellie (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Kat,
Thanks for the information. I will look into it!
Kellie


----------

